# Silent Shooting or Silent Shutter mode?



## Drumbum27 (Aug 19, 2011)

I've been told there are some DSLR cameras that have a silent shooting or silent shutter mode. Does anyone know if this is true and which cameras?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 19, 2011)

all it does is slow down the winders and mirrors, they still make alot of audible noise. If you want absolute quiet, use a point and shoot digital, or a film camera with a leaf shutter.


----------



## Drumbum27 (Aug 19, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance on this matter but can you turn off the sound on any point and shoot?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 19, 2011)

Drumbum27 said:


> I've been told there are some DSLR cameras that have a silent shooting or silent shutter mode. Does anyone know if this is true and which cameras?



As far as I know the sound of the shutter on DSLR's is not a special effect.  It's the actual sound of the mechanical parts moving/clicking.  That's not the case with most P&S cameras where the sound is forced.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 19, 2011)

Nikon's D7000 has a Quiet mode that really does work.  It's not completely silent, but it's far better than normal shooting.  I don't shoot weddings, but I can see where that would be nice to have.

Not only do many P&Ss have a 'shutter' sound, they also mimic the old film auto-winders/motor drives.


----------



## nickzou (Aug 19, 2011)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Nikon's D7000 has a Quiet mode that really does work.  It's not completely silent, but it's far better than normal shooting.  I don't shoot weddings, but I can see where that would be nice to have.
> 
> Not only do many P&Ss have a 'shutter' sound, they also mimic the old film auto-winders/motor drives.



I've played around with that mode a bit. It feels slow to me. What are the drawbacks of this mode? I'd imagine if there were none it would just be the default single shot mode.


----------



## sierramister (Aug 19, 2011)

On the D7000, the shutter remains open until you release the button, thus giving you less noise.  You now have two lower amplitude noises as opposed to a single noise.  I use this on sleeping babies quite frequently, but it does slow your mojo down a little.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 19, 2011)

D300s also has a Quiet shutter and yes it makes less than half the normal sound. Never did see a reasn to use it but maybe if I was shooting some skittish creatures


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 19, 2011)

nickzou said:


> What are the drawbacks of this mode? I'd imagine  if there were none it would just be the default single shot  mode.


You answered your own question.


nickzou said:


> It feels slow to me.


Without adding anything to the camera, the only way to make it quieter is to make all of the parts move slower.


----------

